# Question!! constipation during pregnancy...



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

What are some safe things that my daughter can try for her constipation?
We have tried fiber drinks, lots of veggies and fruit, kolace, and I don't know what else...
Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Is it possible that her constipation is the result of iron/folic acid supplements? If so, she might consider changing to another supplement, perhaps something vegetable based. I take "Floradix", which I have to get at the health food store, but it doesn't cause constipation or upset stomach and my iron tests nice and high.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Is she drinking enough fluids? Plain water is good.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Try drinking a cup of very warm water as soon as she gets out of bed. Just plain hot water nothing added. Do this everyday...


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you know anybody who has sulfur in their water? We have some in ours and it often causes short term diarrhea in people who visit. Also in new animals I bring home. The body gets accustomed to it, but I found drinking a lot of it during my pregnancies headed off any constipation.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Caffine is not the very best thing to drink while your are expecting...but coffee will get you moving too. But..my Irish Granny would drink every morning a glass of warm water as mentioned before..and she lived to be in her 90's..


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Increase vitamin C intake. The best and safest way to do this is to consume natural fruits and vegetables, as oppose to pill supplements. Tell her to continue eating citrus fruits, kiwis, sweet potatoes, steam broccoli, raw bell peppers, etc. Drink lots of water, citrus juices with pulp, eat fruit salads, etc. Try reducing harder-to-digest items such as pork and beef, replacing iron needs on steamed/cooked spinach (raw spinach causes digestive track to slow down even more).

A Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera juice detox is excellent for constipation, BUT it causes miscarriages (by inducing contractions) so definitely *NO* aloe vera for mommy's-to-be.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

magnesium supplements, it is needed body and excess is flushed out.. no pun intended


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

She eats very healthy and craves fruits and veggies. She drinks lots of water and some herbal teas like chamomile, ginger, and sometimes green tea. She is taking a veggie based pre-natal as well as some other things, but they are things that do not cause back up. She is getting magnesium. I'll have her try the warm water first... Thanks!


----------



## Drewberry (Nov 19, 2013)

Strawberries are wonderful as are prunes and raisins for constipation. You might want to add flax seeds, too. You can find flax seeds in a hot cereal mix called, 'Bobs Red Mill 7 grain cereal.' I think Kashi sells one too. You just cook it up like oatmeal or Cream of wheat. 

Drewberry .. 

PS Regular tea is not good to drink as the tannic acid dries up your intestinal lining.. Stay away from Senna tea, too .. can cause contractions in a pregnant woman.. Our radio show has a wonderful health and healing couple and I've learned so much from them !!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Drewberry- By regular tea do you mean black tea? She doesn't drink that. Just the herbal ones that are recommended for pregnancy. 
I know Senna isn't good.
Thank you all


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

A handful of almonds.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Unsulphured blackstrap molasses, 1-2 tablespoons a day. It's actually good during pregnancy because it provides iron, calcium, potassium, magnesium, copper, manganese and selenium, and it has a low glycemic index so it doesn't cause blood sugar spikes. She might be able to quit taking extra iron supplements, if she is, as this natural iron absorbs better than supplements. The potassium and magnesium will also help with any foot/leg swelling she may have or develop.

It can be used to sweeten herbal tea, etc., or you can make a drink of it with hot water and a little milk. What I do and if she can stand the taste of it, is to just take it by the spoonful and then drink some water to clear the mouth. I don't mind the taste at all since I was raised on it, but someone who has never had it may find it too strong to do straight.

Here's just one article I found on Google, but you can research it yourself for more info: http://health.thefuntimesguide.com/2011/05/blackstrap_molasses.php

Hope this helps and congratulations on the grandbaby.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Prunes.
I think prunes are delicious!
And the orange essence ones are divine!
And prune juice, extra cold over ice, is the most wonderful thing. Mmmmmmm.

And I can't have any of the above.
Not even one single prune.
Works too well and too efficiently.
Maybe they would work like that for her.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Black licorice. Only the black will do it though -- not the red or the chocolate.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Haribo sugar free gummy bears in really small amounts.  read the reviews and that will make sense...

http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-...1386296025&sr=8-5&keywords=haribo+gummy+bears


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Nothing she's tried so far is working.  Warm water, molasses, almonds...She's trying vitamin C now. I'll check on the others. Thanks!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

When I was pregnant the only thing that worked for me was drinking a very small glass of prune juice daily. She should try that, not just once, but drink it everyday, and she should be fine....


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

She refuses to do prunes...makes her gag...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I can relate to that, lol. Prunes are nasty enough, but prune juice must be the most vile thing I've ever tasted, and I even love fresh plums!

Has she talked to her OB about this? If she's taking extra iron, she may need to stop it, or they may need to change her to a different prenatal vitamin without iron and do shots. They don't seem to cause constipation as much as oral iron. There are also prescriptions to help with the constipation. If the natural methods aren't working she may just have to go the pharmaceutical route, sorry.

I know just how miserable she must be, I had terrible problems when I was pregnant, and it's not good for her or the baby to strain a lot. I hope she finds some relief soon, good luck!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Vitamin C works like a charm.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

Just be careful not to overdo it. If you are close to term you can induce labour if you get your guts churning. We used castor oil for our first and it worked like a charm. An uncomfortable charm...


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

i'm 4 months preg and this is the second kiddo, dealing with this subject everyday.

make sure she is getting at least 15 minutes of good cardio every day. the best way to do that is fast walking, it really does work. it doesn't seem like it should, but it does increase blood flow to all the organs and the baby, and lowers insulin resistance.
you say she is drinking plenty of water, but is she really drinking plenty of water? most people think that they are, but usually are not. 

i would not take magnesium supplements. I would not take any supplements at all without checking with the OB. just take prenatals and eat lots of fruit and veggies. maybe try switching prenatals. the regular pill ones were making me sooooo sick, i switched to gummies.

as mentioned above, caffeine isn't such a good thing, but i did a check the other night, and there is no proof that it causes any damage like low birth weight or defects or anything. that being said, used in moderation, it's probably safe. i drink about 3 small cups of coffee every day, loaded liberally with ice.

prunes make her gag? that's a shame, i think they taste great. i have found the best way to force down extra fruit and veg is to make a smoothie every morning. throw some homemade yogurt in there, some greens from the yard, carrots, frozen fruit, couple spoonfuls of raw quick-cook oatmeal (for vitamins and fiber), spoonful of whey protein, a spoonful of metamucil, top it off with milk or juice.

make sure she is NOT drinking soda or artificially flavored drinks, and cut out the sugary foods (which is really hard when you're preg, right?) Lots of sugar causes constipation, and a lot of those additives don't help.

I would NOT take castor oil. 

Eat more beans. things like homemade loaded tacos/bean burritos. Beans have good vitamins, protein, and lots of great fiber. Rinse them well before cooking and eating.

My other favorite smoothie is the chocolate/banana/peanut butter protein smoothie. it isn't very healthy though. using cocoa powder is the secret ingredient. one banana, 2 large teaspoons of peanut butter, one scoop protein powder, one teaspoon metamucil, top off with milk.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

bajiay said:


> She refuses to do prunes...makes her gag...


 
I didn't like prune juice either when I was pregnant, but it was a natural safe way to not be constipated and it worked gently! Tell her to hold her nose and chug a tiny amount daily. She won't taste it if she holds her nose. That's how I did it. :gaptooth:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

15 minutes of walking works for a lot of people.


----------



## Drewberry (Nov 19, 2013)

HI bajiay..

Sorry, this forum is new to me and I lost the place where this post was.. 

Yes, I mean black tea or Orange Pecoe and Green tea. Tannins are also in Red wine, that is why your mouth has that 'dry' feeling when you drink it. 

Most herbal teas don't have much tannin but some do like lemon grass tea or rose hip tea.... 

Drewberry ...


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

She use to walk a lot but she was attacked in the park and raped about two months ago so she won't walk now. We have a treadmill but it's in storage. No room for it where we are staying right now.

Thanks Drewberry. 
Thanks to all of you. Nothing seems to be working with her...even the stuff the doc prescribed. She goes a little but very little. Have checked her iron intake, water intake, other vitamins, blood work, only thing that shows is low sodium cuz of her high water intake. ???? I'm stumped. I've even done energy work on her and it's not helped the issue either.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cashews. Seriously, a handful of cashews a day. You can always eat more but cashews do tend to make things move. I like to eat them with golden raisins.

I am sorry your dd was attacked and raped. Some men deserve to be castrated and jailed for life.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

We always gave our kids raisens and it worked like a charm for them.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Weird you said that Danaus...she's been craving them. I'll have to ask her if it makes a difference.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The weight of pregnancy puts a lot of strain on the nerves and muscles of the back/abdomen. I find a chiropractic adjustment also helps with regularity. Ditto the prune juice and enough water...8-8oz cups per day minimum. Try to take most in earlier part of the day, not much after supper or during the adjustment phase she'll be up several times at night...and she needs her rest.


----------

